# Kent State Fishing Spots



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

I recently aquired a girlfriend who goes to Kent State  Not being familiar with the area at all I was wondering if there are any public places nearby that I could catch some fish and so could a new fisherwomen

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mogadore is right down 43... And the hoga runs right thru downtown kent


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hodgson in ravenna an west branch is close too


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

O awesome, thank you! Whenever this wind settles down I know what ill be doing. Appreciate it!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

mepps_fisher said:


> O awesome, thank you! Whenever this wind settles down I know what ill be doing. Appreciate it!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


hodgson is just down the street from dix stadium. it's a pay lake so no liscense is required, it's 4$ per person to shore fish 12$ to launch a boat. crappie been hot from shore,try first cove on the left as you enter. they also have row boat's for rent. JON


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

The Cuyahoga river. Good for pike and smallmouth.
Up around Kent people catch a lot of pike floating a shiner under a bobber.
This is just from what people tell me, I always use lures.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

They have pretty much been covered Moggie, Hodgson's and the Hoga. If you want to branch out a bit farther Portage is a pretty decent lake.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Most have been covered. Hodgson is closest. Cuyahoga river has ton of access close by and if you want to rent a kayak or canoe the rec center on campus rents them they also have a livery but they give you a time span to beat the take out. Mogadore is close and they rent jon boats. Wingfoot is a little past that. Westbranch is close. Lake Rockwell has one spot to fish. Portage lakes is a 20 min to a half hour away and you can fish for a week and not cover all the shore spots. Ladue is about the same distance. Lots of options I go to kent. Hope that helped some.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Lots of spots in the area, most have been covered, if you want to fish very near KSU, you could try the "standing rock" cemetery on 43 near Kent Roosevelt High School - it's on your right as you are headed out of Kent towards Twin Lakes...at the back of the graveyard there is decent shore fishing access into the Hoga, I've caught quite a few nice sized smallies back there on woolies and clousers; if you are spin casting you might want to try minnows or spinners...

Also, Fred Fuller Park off Rt 59 for smallies, pike, gills and crappies.


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

does hodgson have a website??


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! I will be trying these places out. Is that standing rock cemetery public? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

from what I have heard if you pull in the alotment there there is a new parking area and launch. I have not been there yet but suposidly the snooty residents are fighting it because they dont want "trash" coming into their neighborhood

I do know the city got a grant to build it


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Hey Mepps, lots of guys here fish the Hoga from around the Fred Fuller park there just off campus down towards Waterworks in Tallmadge. Holds a bunch of Carp, Pike and Smallie action. For the Pike, livies under a cork or anything shiny (spinner, xrap, etc.) Can't speak to the carp, they are def. there and fun to catch, just don't target them. As others have said, there are also plenty of other lakes nearby to try as well. Also, at the request of my better half who was looking over my shoulder as a read your post (and ironically happens to be a KSU professor -LOL!) don't let your new GF hear you refer to her as "acquired" or you will be out looking again for a new one!!  LOL!!!!!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

fishingful said:


> from what I have heard if you pull in the alotment there there is a new parking area and launch. I have not been there yet but suposidly the snooty residents are fighting it because they dont want "trash" coming into their neighborhood
> 
> I do know the city got a grant to build it


We could always fish that pond behind my office here at KSU...Oh wait they posted it


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

check out a place called brady lake....? my bro was going there back whenthe flintstones were around and he had a friend that live off campus on brady lake. anyway i know i am stressing my memory but i can recollect catching chain pike or maybe small northerns on ultra light stuff as a kid. what blast that was on spinners and spoons!!! i am sure its private or hell maybe filled in who knows? ask around you never know?


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

buford2 said:


> check out a place called brady lake....? my bro was going there back whenthe flintstones were around and he had a friend that live off campus on brady lake. anyway i know i am stressing my memory but i can recollect catching chain pike or maybe small northerns on ultra light stuff as a kid. what blast that was on spinners and spoons!!! i am sure its private or hell maybe filled in who knows? ask around you never know?


Brady Lake is essentially all private access now. There are signs on the areas that look like public access that state "visitors must be accompanied by a village resident"


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

heidlers, i thought the same thing but kept my mouth shut. LOL

mosquito is only about a half hour or so to the east, milton about the same.


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

If youre in the kent area the closest spot for good fish is the river. Lots of nice smallmouth. Better numbers downtown, but larger size ones near the ball fields at fred fuller.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Bnichs said:


> Brady Lake is essentially all private access now. There are signs on the areas that look like public access that state "visitors must be accompanied by a village resident"



I just park in the mayors driveway lol.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Haha easy guys, she was sitting by me when I wrote it, I got a ferocious hit on the arm for that one 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigCountry_9_1 (May 1, 2012)

Me and my brother fish the hoga right at the front street bridge starting at the spillway and along the path going from the wooden staircase, including the pond right at the bottom which, depending on the river level, had fish trapped in sometimes (doesn't hurt to throw a few casts as you pass). My brother (FisherPro on here) had had most luck lately past where they rent the kayaks and past still the fenced off bridge further down. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigCountry_9_1 (May 1, 2012)

Correction, the main street bridge. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigCountry_9_1 (May 1, 2012)

Not front street bridge 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Wanted to bump this post, just to thank everyone for their tips and information. Because of all the great people on this website, I got myself along with my girlfriend on a lot of great fish. Thanks guys!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

